# Raging Heroes: the Kurganova Sisters Go Fantasy (Battle), Updated Nov 8



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've posted about the Kurganova sisters before and how the sci-fi versions of these lovely ladies could be used for IG commissars and other command officers. Note that I said "sci-fi versions." 

Raging Heroes has now come out with fantasy versions of the sisters. Specifically, one has a massive sword as tall as she is (and a slightly shorter back up), another appears to be a "vampire" hunter, and the last has a rather long rifle and quite a number of tools hanging off her belt (mallet, pliers, and a wrench/spanner from what I can see).

And the Raging Heroes is also running a contest to rename them--RH seems to want more Germanic names. So for the German members of the site, you may want to submit an entry with new names and mottoes. The prize is the mini you name.












So, does this interest the WHFB players among us? At this point, I'm strongly considering picking up the trio even though my FB army is dwarves. Then again, I did pick up the sci-fi versions and don't ever plan on fielding them (I don't run IG).

*EDIT:* New pics of the girls. You'll note that the contest is over and they have their new names and different gear. Oh, and according to the website, the pre-orders start tomorrow (Nov. 9).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not as good, but still good.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd go with the sniper girl as a OM Inq with a Hellrifle and, if they drop one of the swords the lady with the mega kriss as a vampire.

EDIT: It would be better if she was holding the rifle properly too


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They have done very well with these. I agree with the hellrfle comment too. These are very nice. I will have to stick with the scifi ones though


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Really like the sniper one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

woot Im having these for my empire army, the first one will make a awesome alternate greatsword captain


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay, time for an update. The contest is over and the sisters now have the family name Konigsmark. And a lot of the gear that they once had is still there, but they now have pics with their other gear.










At this point, it's pretty much guaranteed that I'm picking this up. Oh, yes, according to the website, pre-orders start tomorrow.


----------

